# Kohl passed



## SmittenHavaneseMommy (Feb 18, 2008)

Just wanted to let you all know that Kohl passed away yesterday. It was due to complications during his surgery. He was going to have a tumor taken off the base of his spine. I haven't been on for a while, just trying to juggle the kids going back to school and all that. I just wanted to let you all know. Thanks for your prayers and well wishes through this whole ordeal with him.
R.I.P Kohl


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Awww! I am so sorry to hear that. You and your family are in our thoughts and prayers


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

I am so very sorry for your loss. My prayers go out to your and your family.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss. 

Amanda


----------



## SmittenHavaneseMommy (Feb 18, 2008)

Thank you all very much. This has been such an ordeal from start to finish. I know that Kona is mourning him, which breaks my heart more than anything else sometimes. I've tried to reassure him that it's okay and the kids as well. Kona and Kohl were little partners in crime. I think some how Kona knew Kohl was sick though, it's weird but I think he knew. :Cry:


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Oh Brooke, I am so sorry to hear about Kohl. You are a good mom and did everything you could for him, RIP little one.


----------



## Dawncon (Jun 3, 2008)

I am so sorry. I am thinking about you and your family.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Brooke, I am so sorry to hear about Kohl. My condolences to you and your family.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Oh this is so sad. Best to you and your family.


----------



## SmittenHavaneseMommy (Feb 18, 2008)

I think that I tried everything with him, and this surgery was our last hope. Trying to remove the tumor was the best advise that our vet could give us. He would have been very very sick and passed away from it so removing it was our best hope. We knew there was a possibility that he could pass, but we just didn't know it WOULD happen. Caught me off guard when I got that call. Sigh. I really appreciate all of your prayers and such. It means alot!!


----------



## mugsy & me (Feb 3, 2008)

there really are no words...

i am very sorry for your family's loss.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

I'm so sorry......
Carole


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Brooke,

I am so sorry to hear about Kohl. I know you will always remember the bright spot in your life even if for a short time. It is really hard to lose a little furbaby.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I'm so sorry Brooke.


----------



## suzyfrtz (Nov 12, 2007)

Brooke,

Hugs and prayers being sent to you. 

Suzy


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Oh Brooke, I'm soooo sorry. Gosh, I don't know what to say. I didn't know things were this bad with him. I had no clue he was having surgery, or anything like that. Again, I'm so sorry for you all


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Brooke - Sorry for your loss... 

Ryan


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Brooke--I wish I could have been there for you through out your ordeal. I must have missed hearing he was so sick. Once again, my heart goes out to you and your family.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

I'm so sorry, Brooke. My thoughts and prayers go out to you, Kona and your family. RIP Kohl.


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

I am sorry for your loss.


----------



## RickR (Feb 15, 2007)

So sorry for you loss.


----------



## michi715 (Apr 8, 2008)

Sending loving thoughts for you and your family.


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Oh No!
I am so sorry for the loss of your sweet little Kohl~ 
What a short life he lived, but I know it was filled with love!
I hope time heals your sadness~


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss.



I explained it to St. Peter,
I'd rather stay here
Outside the pearly gate.
I won't be a nuisance,
I won't even bark, I'll be very patient and wait,
I'll be here, chewing on a celestial bone,
No matter how long you may be.
I'd miss you so much, if I went in alone,
It wouldn't be heaven for me. 

Unknown Author


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear this sad news. ((hug))


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

What sad news. I am so sorry for you all.
Kohl knew he was loved and had a happy life with your family.


----------



## SmittenHavaneseMommy (Feb 18, 2008)

good buddy said:


> I'm so sorry for your loss.
> 
> I explained it to St. Peter,
> I'd rather stay here
> ...


 That's simply beautiful. Thank you. I didn't need to boo hoo anymore, but I know my sweet baby is in heaven now, and I will see him again! I made a little dog scrapbook in a box and put his tags and collar in and then added all his pictures. We took pics with him and the kids and us before his surgery so we have some very sweet pictures. Thank you all again, I knew you all would understand!!!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Brooke, I'm so sorry for your loss. It's never easy to lose them but I imagine it's harder when they are but puppies. My thoughts are with you and your family.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

I'm sorry for your loss. I hope he's chasing and playing with other pets who have passed.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Brooke,
I'm so very sorry to read about Kohl being so ill and passing. I'm sorry I wasn't even aware of any problems he was having other then being small.:hug: My deepest sympathy to you and your family.:grouphug:

I'm glad to read you got some extra special pictures of him. It's wonderful to have such good memories to look back on when the timing is right.

Extra belly rubs to Kona.


----------



## moxie (Feb 6, 2008)

So sorry for your loss. How old was Kohl? Tell us, who are new, a bit about him - in his memory... We will enjoy that. It may help your family as well.


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Oh no!  I am so sorry for your loss. :grouphug:


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

It is never easy when our beloved pets leave us. :grouphug: Hugs to you and your family.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Oh Brooke,

I am so sorry for your loss. :grouphug:


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Oh Brooke, I'm so sorry. You and your family are in my thoughts and prayers


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Brooke- I am so very sorry for your loss. :grouphug:


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear about little Kohl. ((((Hugs)))


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Brooke, I'm so sorry to hear about Kohl. That must have been a really hard decision to make - I'm sure I would have opted for the surgery too. I am just so sorry that it didn't turn out better. :hug:


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

Oh Brooke - I am so sorry you lost your little one so soon. Hugs and kisses to your whole family and Kona. It seems like yesterday you were so excited to have Kohl join the family. I am glad you had time to love him while he was here. If it isn't too painful, please do post a few of the pictures you took before the surgery. 

Lots of loving to Kona. Don't be too lonely little guy!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Brooke - you did everything you could. I was so sorry to hear your news. I'd imagine that the kids are very sad. Hugs to you and your family.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*bless your heart..*

I'm so sorry to hear of your loss.

Blessings,
Linda


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

We're sending our best to you. I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

*I am so sorry for everyones loss. Bless his little heart Kona is heart broken I am sure. *

*I was just thinking about you yesterday wondering where you were. I am so sorry life has been so hectic for you.*


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

Oh, I'm so sorry to hear your sad news. Hugs to you and your family.


----------



## SmittenHavaneseMommy (Feb 18, 2008)

Redorr said:


> Oh Brooke - I am so sorry you lost your little one so soon. Hugs and kisses to your whole family and Kona. It seems like yesterday you were so excited to have Kohl join the family. I am glad you had time to love him while he was here. If it isn't too painful, please do post a few of the pictures you took before the surgery.
> 
> Lots of loving to Kona. Don't be too lonely little guy!


 We decided, not too long after we brought kona home, I think less a month, we wanted a friend for him. You know MHS. We tried to rescue a little girl, (mix) but she ended up not meshing well with Kona. We called our breeder who had some mini schnauzers. So we had her bring some of her pups over and it was LOVE at first sight for us and Kona. Kohl just fit perfectly. They'd buddy around the yard and around the house. Kona, of course, had to show him all the fun things they could do together that they weren't "supposed" to do. Like siblings do, Kona had a new friend to blame. LOL It was rather fun to see them interact and play. I remember the first time Kona really wanted to play, he ran in front of Kohl, stuck his fluffy bottom in the air, and wagged his tail at Kohl. It was the cuttest thing ever. They both slept with us each night, taking up all the extra bed room. Kona usually at our heads, nestled in the throw of pillows, and Kohl at the bottom of our feet, or on top of our feet. It was so nice to be all squished in, warm and snug together. It's like he really fit us. He had his little "catch me if you can mom" games he played. Which were usually when it was time to come inside. He would sit right under the trampoline when the kids were playing outside, almost to guard them. When we'd be watching t.v. late at night, he was the first one to snuggle under the blanket with kona and I, and sleep there till' I got up.

Thank you all for your warm wishes again. This is just really hard, and weird, and I keep expecting to see him run in the yard. I actually was bringing Kona in last night and stood there waiting for Kohl like a weirdo. It's okay though, I know he's not in pain anymore and I know that we'll be reunited someday. Thank you for giving me a place to talk about him, share in our sadness and somewhere that understands!!!!
Love you all!! I can't post pictures yet, I haven't taken them off the camera. I know, stupid of me, but it's like while they are there, he's still here with us. I don't know.. I'm just weird. I will try to download them tonight, I need to print them for his scrapbook, and I will post some.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Hey Brooke.. hopefully you will feel better soon! Did your breeder offer to give you a replacement pup? Are you ready to get another even? 

Ryan


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Aw Brooke, I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## codyg (Jun 14, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear of your loss. Sending warm thoughts to you and yours.


----------



## jabellar (Jul 9, 2008)

losing anyone/anything is difficult; I feel your pain, sorry for your loss...


----------



## Gracie's Mom (Sep 7, 2007)

Sooo, sooo sorry to read about Kohl. It sounds like you have some cute memories of him. I know that causes more pain knowing his age, but so glad he brought joy to you in his short life. I pray that Kona will bring you much joy in his life. My thoughts are with you and your family.


----------



## SmittenHavaneseMommy (Feb 18, 2008)

No she didn't offer, and we aren't ready for another pup. Not sure we ever will be.


----------



## mybella (May 16, 2008)

I too am sorry for your lose. Very sad. My thoughts are with you.

Marie


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

:grouphug: I'm so sorry for your loss. Godspeed precious Kohl.


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

:grouphug: I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## NancyVB (Jun 27, 2007)

Brooke my heart breaks for you , Kona and your family. So sorry for your loss.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Brook I am soo sorry to hear about your loss!! My thoughts and prayers are with you all!! Hugs to you and for little Kona!!!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Brooke, I am catching up on the forum tonight, and was saddened to read about your loss. My prayers for you and your family, and little Kohl.


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Brooke I am so sorry about your dear baby, Kohl. My heart goes out to you, Kona, and your family at this sad time.


----------



## SmittenHavaneseMommy (Feb 18, 2008)

Thanks everyone, again... it means so much to me. I think having Kona really helps with the loss, and he's doing good today. He moped a bit y-day, didn't eat much, but other than that, today he's doing good. I got worried about him for a minute though.
Have a great weekend all.


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Brooke, I am saddened by your huge loss. Sending hugs your way as your broken heart mends.:hug:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Oh my gosh, Brooke, I'm soooooo sorry to read about Kohl's passing! I had no idea when I asked you in another thread about what had happened. I'm very sorry for your loss, hon. It's especially difficult for us humans, but little Kona will no doubt keep being his fluffly, happy self as they live one day at a time. 

(((hugs))) to you and the family.


----------



## Tooetpulik (May 15, 2008)

God Speed Kohl. Know that he is running happy and healthy a the Rain Bow Bridge in God's care. I cry with you.


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Oh Brooke I'm so sorry for your loss. 
I lost my 7 yr old lab a two weeks ago and I still find myself thinking of him and crying often...it's so hard to lose the ones you love. :hug:


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Brooke, I am so sorry for your loss. My heart breaks for you and your family. :hug:


----------



## JeanMarie (Mar 2, 2008)

Brooke,

I am so sorry to hear of the loss of your sweet Kohl. 
Sending you healing ((hugs))

Jean


----------



## RCKNROB (Nov 27, 2007)

Brooke
I have not been on the forum much lately and I did not even know he was sick. I am so sorry. I will have to catch up on the posts. My prayers are going up for you and you family on your loss of Kohl.


----------



## dotndani (Mar 19, 2007)

So sorry to hear about your loss.
Sending you and your family tons of hugs.


----------

